
Is it hate speech to compare your daughter to a pigeon? Facebook says yes - jawns
https://medium.com/@shaun_gallagher/is-it-hate-speech-to-compare-your-daughter-to-a-pigeon-facebook-says-yes-c8238a91f95d
======
elmerfud
Bad joke not withstanding, I think this speaks more to the one-sided nature of
any "review" process. Places like Facebook love to tout the violation of their
terms of service or community guidelines, but when there is no separation of
enforcement and adjudication (review) and review processes takes place without
your input then it becomes obvious that it's not a community but a structure
for control.

This fallacy of the benevolent dictator that these internet overlords wish to
push upon us is shown to be the emperor with no clothes.

